# What to do with my old Trek 970....



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had this bike for close to 20 years, it's had some serious miles put on it, both off and on road. Did some wonderful singletrack rides, nice long road rides with some slicks, and it's still riding wonderfully. However, I'm 20 years older as well, and still want to ride, but I've got no suspension on this bike and after a ride, especially one that's bumpy as hell. I'm alot more sore than I was when I was 22.
So, would it be possible to put a suspension fork on this bike? Would it be worth it? 
It's got a mix of Deore XT and DX componentry, so many saddles i can't remember what's on it now, getting one of the new ones with the split in the middle anyway.
I'm new to riding off road in NE, and found that rocky trails are the norm. I end up walking my bike as much as riding it. This is on Goldfinch trail in Northboro...
Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to fire away. I used to sell bikes in a long ago time, I remember the Stumpjumper comp coming out and drooling....


----------



## ricocpa (Apr 14, 2007)

What's up Mister Yerbouti....'member me?

Anyways I would advise maybe buying a whole new bike. With the technology being a lot different than 20 years ago you can get a decent beginner's hardtail for around $500 to $700, which is what a top notch fork can cost.

- Rico


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

If that frame takes a 1" threaded fork, it'll be tough to find a suspension fork

Treat yourself, and get a new bike


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 13, 2007)

ricocpa said:


> What's up Mister Yerbouti....'member me?
> 
> Anyways I would advise maybe buying a whole new bike. With the technology being a lot different than 20 years ago you can get a decent beginner's hardtail for around $500 to $700, which is what a top notch fork can cost.
> 
> - Rico


No, sorry I dont remember. I don't want to get a bike that has crappy compenents. I'd rather stick with mine, I know technology's gotten better, but I'd have to spend alot more to get comparable components (I think)


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and get one if i want any kind of suspension. But I bet I'll have to drop around 900+, which makes some sense.


----------



## zenkimods (Jul 3, 2007)

I was in the same boat for a while. I have a 16+ year old Trek 7000 that I've been riding for a long time. I wanted to start upgrading it, but after looking around I ended up with another Trek, a 6000 disc. I couldnt be happier. Had everything I needed and didnt break the bank. I would suggest a new bike over fixing up the old one.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> I've had this bike for close to 20 years, it's had some serious miles put on it, both off and on road. Did some wonderful singletrack rides, nice long road rides with some slicks, and it's still riding wonderfully. However, I'm 20 years older as well, and still want to ride, but I've got no suspension on this bike and after a ride, especially one that's bumpy as hell. I'm alot more sore than I was when I was 22.
> So, would it be possible to put a suspension fork on this bike? Would it be worth it?
> It's got a mix of Deore XT and DX componentry, so many saddles i can't remember what's on it now, getting one of the new ones with the split in the middle anyway.
> I'm new to riding off road in NE, and found that rocky trails are the norm. I end up walking my bike as much as riding it. This is on Goldfinch trail in Northboro...
> Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to fire away. I used to sell bikes in a long ago time, I remember the Stumpjumper comp coming out and drooling....


Keep it and ride it.... but it's not worth upgrading. Deore DX would date it to around 1990.

A new ride may be in order.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I'll hold onto it and save up for a new ride, was I in the right ballpark for an equal bike with front suspension? Around 1000.00? 
I have been so out of the loop, I don't even know the names of the types of shimano shifters/derailures/cranks, etc. Back in my day.. LOL... It went STX, Deore LX, Deore DX, Deore XT, and I think Deore XTR was coming out. Grip shift was just starting, I hated it then and I see that thumb shifting is back.. YAY,
Anyway. I do appreciate the help and advice, it doesn't fall on deaf ears, just old ones.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

a grand will get you into a pretty nicely equipped hardtail; 500-600 starts the entry level with decent components.

right now is a pretty good time to buy - most places are clearing out (if they still have em) the 07 models.


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

I was in the same boat with my Trek 930 I got in 1996. So this summer I finally determined upgrading it won't work out and I might as well get a new bike. I spent 1k and never looked back. I still ride the Trek though, riding rigid will keep you sharp.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

get a full sus. 1-2k clearance should get you a good ride. or buy used. based on your description of rocky terrain, you wont regret it. 

just do your homework on whatever you decide. not just looking at "reviews", so many reviews are totally worthless garbage.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Melt it down and turn it into some bling bling.

Seriously, upgrading is going to be costly- Things have gotten so much better since the Trek's prime.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Rigid single-speed!


----------



## betty swollocks (Jan 17, 2011)

i have a trek 970 with rock shocks on the front and they are excellent so why dont you look for these


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pass the torch*

I was in a nearly identical situation. Loved that bike. Loved the idea of a full suspension. Bought the full suspension. "Gave away" the old Trek to a budding bike enthusiast so that he could discover the joy of riding. He's riding like crazy, keeping the maintenance up on the old bike, is getting ready to buy his own full suspension and is planning to pass the torch to another up-and-coming enthusiast to keep the cycle alive.

I can't think of anything better.

Ride on!


----------



## betty swollocks (Jan 17, 2011)

this is still the best bike i have ever owned it is as tough as old boots. i pass really new bikes all the time out riding. i wish i could stumble upon another as i would love one for my 12 yr old son


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

give her some slicks, a rack, and a Brooks saddle and turn her into a full time commuter/touring ride and pick up a nice F/S to take on the rocks. There are many options out there both new and used to fit most any budget.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

betty swollocks said:


> i have a trek 970 with rock shocks on the front and they are excellent so why dont you look for these


Let me draw your attention to the date of the original post. It is over 3 years old. I think he probably has done something by now unless he really struggles with "pulling the trigger."


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Adirondack Blues said:


> Rigid single-speed!


+1

I have a Trek 4300 Disc that I am doing this to, I am also putting semi slicks on it. It is real cheap to do, It will be my neighborhood grocery getter complete with platform pedals.

Blueliner


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Adirondack Blues said:


> Rigid single-speed!


+1 To me this is the best thing that a bike like the 970 can have done to it.


----------

